# Il Milan sta per diventare americano. Ci sono anche gli arabi.



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan starebbe per diventare americano. Pronto un importante riassetto societario con Li pronto a cedere il club rossonero ad un americano. Trattative in corso e contatti anche nella giornata di oggi con Goldman Sachs a Milano.

Il nuovo azionista americano dovrebbe entrare inizialmente come socio di minoranza (per poi prendere la maggioranza) e verserà l'aumento di capitale da 32 milioni. 

Lo stesso socio americano metterebbe i soldi per il mercato. Li, in futuro, terrebbe la minoranza ma i diritti sul mercato cinese. Come Thohir.

Il nome non è ancora noto. Chi parla di Ross, chi di Fisher, chi di un altro soggetto.

*Sky Calciomercato: oggi nuovi incontri. Yonghong Li ha offerte da malesi, arabi e americani. La decisione in tempi brevi. Li, ovviamente, sceglierà chi offrirà di più.*


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan starebbe per diventare americano. Pronto un importante riassetto societario con Li pronto a cedere il club rossonero ad un americano. Trattative in corso e contatti anche nella giornata di oggi.
> 
> Il nuovo azionista americano dovrebbe entrare inizialmente come socio di minoranza (per poi prendere la maggioranza) e verserà l'aumento di capitale da 32 milioni.
> 
> ...



speriamo Ross a sto punto....comunque ben venga. Meglio americani che lavanderia.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan starebbe per diventare americano. Pronto un importante riassetto societario con Li pronto a cedere il club rossonero ad un americano. Trattative in corso e contatti anche nella giornata di oggi.
> 
> Il nuovo azionista americano dovrebbe entrare inizialmente come socio di minoranza (per poi prendere la maggioranza) e verserà l'aumento di capitale da 32 milioni.
> 
> ...



Tutti noi preferiremmo (ovviamente) uno sceicco. Ma per come siamo ridotti, anche un americano (serio e conosciuto) sarebbe oro.

Speriamo. Via la lavanderia malese


----------



## numero 3 (13 Giugno 2018)

io sto con gli americani.
Sempre.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti noi preferiremmo (ovviamente) uno sceicco. Ma per come siamo ridotti, anche un americano (serio e conosciuto) sarebbe oro.
> 
> Speriamo. Via la lavanderia malese



tra l'altro gli americani, hanno obiettivi imprenditoriali, quindi se vogliono il Milan avranno avuto rassicurazioni per poter fare lo stadio, centro allenamenti ecc ecc. per poi rivendere e guadagnarci. Agiscono così in genere. Ma magari!!


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan starebbe per diventare americano. Pronto un importante riassetto societario con Li pronto a cedere il club rossonero ad un americano. Trattative in corso e contatti anche nella giornata di oggi con Goldman Sachs a Milano.
> 
> Il nuovo azionista americano dovrebbe entrare inizialmente come socio di minoranza (per poi prendere la maggioranza) e verserà l'aumento di capitale da 32 milioni.
> 
> ...



oh mamma adesso anche l'americano. l'unica cosa che mi sembra molto strano se non inverosimile è che uno che entra come socio di minoranza versi interamente l'aumento di capitale. anche perché da quello che risulta sarebbe già stato sottoscritto da Li.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> oh mamma adesso anche l'americano. l'unica cosa che mi sembra molto strano se non inverosimile è che uno che entra come socio di minoranza versi interamente l'aumento di capitale. anche perché da quello che risulta sarebbe già stato sottoscritto da Li.



avranno accordi parasociali. Evidentemente diventerà azionista di maggioranza in poco tempo.


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Giugno 2018)

Decideteviiii, prima la malesia poi l'america


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan starebbe per diventare americano. Pronto un importante riassetto societario con Li pronto a cedere il club rossonero ad un americano. Trattative in corso e contatti anche nella giornata di oggi con Goldman Sachs a Milano.
> 
> Il nuovo azionista americano dovrebbe entrare inizialmente come socio di minoranza (per poi prendere la maggioranza) e verserà l'aumento di capitale da 32 milioni.
> 
> ...



Vuoi vedere che torna in gioco la parte rappresentata da Galiatioto? Ormai da questa storia piena di copi di scena, c'è da aspettarsi di tutto.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan starebbe per diventare americano. Pronto un importante riassetto societario con Li pronto a cedere il club rossonero ad un americano. Trattative in corso e contatti anche nella giornata di oggi con Goldman Sachs a Milano.
> 
> Il nuovo azionista americano dovrebbe entrare inizialmente come socio di minoranza (per poi prendere la maggioranza) e verserà l'aumento di capitale da 32 milioni.
> 
> ...



Sarebbe un'ottima notizia. Non sono i più spendaccioni ma hanno un forte spirito imprenditoriale. Più che i soldi, spero che abbia(no) una moral suasion tale da poter ricucire gli strappi con l'UEFA. Altrimenti ci saranno altri casi Emirates.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che torna in gioco la parte rappresentata da Galiatioto? Ormai da questa storia piena di copi di scena, c'è da aspettarsi di tutto.



Ma speriamo di no. Basta cordate!


----------



## ralf (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan starebbe per diventare americano. Pronto un importante riassetto societario con Li pronto a cedere il club rossonero ad un americano. Trattative in corso e contatti anche nella giornata di oggi con Goldman Sachs a Milano.
> 
> Il nuovo azionista americano dovrebbe entrare inizialmente come socio di minoranza (per poi prendere la maggioranza) e verserà l'aumento di capitale da 32 milioni.
> 
> ...



Speriamo non sia uno alla Pallotta.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

*Sky Calciomercato: oggi nuovi incontri. Yonghong Li ha offerte da malesi, arabi e americani. La decisione in tempi brevi. Li, ovviamente, sceglierà chi offrirà di più.*


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky Calciomercato: oggi nuovi incontri. Yonghong Li ha offerte da malesi, arabi e americani. La decisione in tempi brevi. Li, ovviamente, sceglierà chi offrirà di più.*



arabi??? maledetto allora cedi a loro.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

Comunque se adesso Sky parla di 3 proposte e non più del solo malese, evidentemente è una retromarcia. Mi sa che hanno toppato sulla storia del principe malese.


----------



## Roger84 (13 Giugno 2018)

Che pazienza infinita che ci vuole...


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky Calciomercato: oggi nuovi incontri. Yonghong Li ha offerte da malesi, arabi e americani. La decisione in tempi brevi. Li, ovviamente, sceglierà chi offrirà di più.*



Vendi agli arabi mangiariso


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Giugno 2018)

quindi anche se non ci sono i tempi tecnici per il cambio di proprietà,la Uefa potrebbe ammorbidire le sanzioni?


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> avranno accordi parasociali. Evidentemente diventerà azionista di maggioranza in poco tempo.



pur non essendo esperto in materia mi suona strano. allora non avrebbe avuto più senso entrare prima dell'aumento di capitale e poi partecipare all'aumento solo per la propria quota? poi rimangono le dichiarazioni di ieri di Suma a TL ( ha specificato di parlare ufficiosamente) dove ha detto che Li ha già sottoscritte tutto tutto l'aumento e il cda di venerdì lo ratifichera


----------



## evangel33 (13 Giugno 2018)

Domanda!
Semmai questo cambio di società dovesse avvenire, c'è possibilità che il nuovo proprietario voglia e possa soprattutto cambiare Fassone Mirabelli e Gattuso? 
Ci si può sperare?


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky Calciomercato: oggi nuovi incontri. Yonghong Li ha offerte da malesi, arabi e americani. La decisione in tempi brevi. Li, ovviamente, sceglierà chi offrirà di più.*



Quindi Fisher,Al Falasi e una cordata malese

Scelgo tutta la vita l'arabo


----------



## mil77 (14 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque se adesso Sky parla di 3 proposte e non più del solo malese, evidentemente è una retromarcia. Mi sa che hanno toppato sulla storia del principe malese.



Ma certo ormai è evidente che fin dall'inizio nessuno sa niente (x me anche fassone). siamo noi tifosi che un Po x passatempo, un Po x raasicuraci, un Po x masochismo, andiamo dietro a tutte le notizie


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan starebbe per diventare americano. Pronto un importante riassetto societario con Li pronto a cedere il club rossonero ad un americano. Trattative in corso e contatti anche nella giornata di oggi con Goldman Sachs a Milano.
> 
> Il nuovo azionista americano dovrebbe entrare inizialmente come socio di minoranza (per poi prendere la maggioranza) e verserà l'aumento di capitale da 32 milioni.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan starebbe per diventare americano. Pronto un importante riassetto societario con Li pronto a cedere il club rossonero ad un americano. Trattative in corso e contatti anche nella giornata di oggi con Goldman Sachs a Milano.
> 
> Il nuovo azionista americano dovrebbe entrare inizialmente come socio di minoranza (per poi prendere la maggioranza) e verserà l'aumento di capitale da 32 milioni.
> 
> ...



Americani o arabi cambia poco. Anzi, se gli arabi non sono seri possono fare anche più danni dei cinesi. I malesi proprio non li voglio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2018)

Abbiamo 2 possibilità su 3 per sperare allora...speriamo pure che i tempi siano brevi...incrocio l'incrociabile


----------



## uolfetto (14 Giugno 2018)

statunitense serio +1, va bene anche se non straricchissimo


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque se adesso Sky parla di 3 proposte e non più del solo malese, evidentemente è una retromarcia. Mi sa che hanno toppato sulla storia del principe malese.



Per me non hanno toppato.
Ci sono in ballo diverse piste mosse da diretti interessati, consiglieri del "regista" e iniziative individuali del "regista stesso", che alla fine è lui a decidere.

A me sembra che quelli più "saggi" siano in Elliott (per quanto loro siano intermediari e alla fine devono fare quello che decide il soggetto finanziatore), fosse per loro gestirebbero direttamente per un periodo temporaneo o cederebbero direttamente il club.
Il compromesso che vorrebbe Elliott, a mio parere, è un minestrone che possa salvare capra e cavoli e che sia di buon gusto al "regista".


----------



## Zani (14 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque se adesso Sky parla di 3 proposte e non più del solo malese, evidentemente è una retromarcia. Mi sa che hanno toppato sulla storia del principe malese.



L'ho visto in diretta e Di Marzio in effetti sembrava stesse cercando di limitare la figura di M dicendo che comunqeu ci sono più proposte e le stanno valutando tutte


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me non hanno toppato.
> Ci sono in ballo diverse piste mosse da diretti interessati, consiglieri del "regista" e iniziative individuali del "regista stesso", che alla fine è lui a decidere.
> 
> A me sembra che quelli più "saggi" siano in Elliott (per quanto loro siano intermediari e alla fine devono fare quello che decide il soggetto finanziatore), fosse per loro gestirebbero direttamente per un periodo temporaneo o cederebbero direttamente il club.
> Il compromesso che vorrebbe Elliott, a mio parere, è un minestrone che possa salvare capra e cavoli e che sia di buon gusto al "regista".



Ancora con sto regista..ma non vi stancate di dire sempre le stesse robe?!


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2018)

Meglio l'arabo a questo punto


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo sia un americano ricco, serio e conosciuto. Abbiamo visto che accontentarci (come fatto con Li) non serve. Dobbiamo avere queste certezze, soldi disponibili, persone che si conoscono, non anonime. Forza!


----------



## mil77 (14 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me non hanno toppato.
> Ci sono in ballo diverse piste mosse da diretti interessati, consiglieri del "regista" e iniziative individuali del "regista stesso", che alla fine è lui a decidere.
> 
> A me sembra che quelli più "saggi" siano in Elliott (per quanto loro siano intermediari e alla fine devono fare quello che decide il soggetto finanziatore), fosse per loro gestirebbero direttamente per un periodo temporaneo o cederebbero direttamente il club.
> Il compromesso che vorrebbe Elliott, a mio parere, è un minestrone che possa salvare capra e cavoli e che sia di buon gusto al "regista".



bellissima questa....quindi ci stai dicendo che il tuo regista preferito dopo aver fatto rientrare capitali x 1 miliardo di euro (perché ovviamente lui è dietro sia a Li che a Elliot), adesso attraverso un terzo prestanome (ovviamente deve solo decidere se americano, arabo o malese) vuole far rientrare subito almeno 330 milioni e poi continuare ad importare altri capitali, sempre attraverso il milan, tramite il terzo prestanome e tramite Li? e poi magari il tuo regista decide anche se domani piove o c'è il sole


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan starebbe per diventare americano. Pronto un importante riassetto societario con Li pronto a cedere il club rossonero ad un americano. Trattative in corso e contatti anche nella giornata di oggi con Goldman Sachs a Milano.
> 
> Il nuovo azionista americano dovrebbe entrare inizialmente come socio di minoranza (per poi prendere la maggioranza) e verserà l'aumento di capitale da 32 milioni.
> 
> ...



Sara' una coincidenza che quest'anno si fanno le amichevoli estive in US e non in cina?


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> bellissima questa....quindi ci stai dicendo che il tuo regista preferito dopo aver fatto rientrare capitali x 1 miliardo di euro (perché ovviamente lui è dietro sia a Li che a Elliot), adesso attraverso un terzo prestanome (ovviamente deve solo decidere se americano, arabo o malese) vuole far rientrare subito almeno 330 milioni e poi continuare ad importare altri capitali, sempre attraverso il milan, tramite il terzo prestanome e tramite Li? e poi magari il tuo regista decide anche se domani piove o c'è il sole



A me di quello che fa il regista non frega niente, mi interessa che il Milan esca da un gioco finanziario e personale che al momento sta soverchiando quello sportivo, coi risultati che stiamo vedendo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky Calciomercato: oggi nuovi incontri. Yonghong Li ha offerte da malesi, arabi e americani. La decisione in tempi brevi. Li, ovviamente, sceglierà chi offrirà di più.*



Ma guarda un po, ci sono anche gli arabi...
Vuoi vedere che allora... 

State tranquilli!


----------



## Marcex7 (14 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che torna in gioco la parte rappresentata da Galiatioto? Ormai da questa storia piena di copi di scena, c'è da aspettarsi di tutto.



Quindi é stata confermata un'altra stagione della serie tv "Ses e Sonny"?


----------



## Marcex7 (14 Giugno 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Quindi Fisher,Al Falasi e una cordata malese
> 
> Scelgo tutta la vita l'arabo



Scordiamoci gli arabi.Nel 90% dei casi lavorano da soli.


----------



## Marcex7 (14 Giugno 2018)

Passeremo "dalla c***a alla m***a."
Io ho un brutto presentimento perché penso che un magnate/business man rinomato non si metterebbe mai in societá con uno come Li.
Continuo con la teoria che il maleaffare attira altro maleaffare.Se non sará un socio cinese sará una cordata composta di persone poco trasparente di cui ovviamente nessuno sa nulla.
A mio avviso,la soluzione migliore é quella che ci attende ad Ottobre.Elliott é l'unico che potrebbe rivenderci a soggetti finanziariamente importanti.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (14 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan starebbe per diventare americano. Pronto un importante riassetto societario con Li pronto a cedere il club rossonero ad un americano. Trattative in corso e contatti anche nella giornata di oggi con Goldman Sachs a Milano.
> 
> Il nuovo azionista americano dovrebbe entrare inizialmente come socio di minoranza (per poi prendere la maggioranza) e verserà l'aumento di capitale da 32 milioni.
> 
> ...



Boh, mi sembra così improbabile che arrivi uno ed entri in una settimana, senza aver passato al setaccio tutti i conti. La due diligence e la stesura dei contratti richiedono mesi


----------



## Marcex7 (14 Giugno 2018)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Boh, mi sembra così improbabile che arrivi uno ed entri in una settimana, senza aver passato al setaccio tutti i conti. La due diligence e la stesura dei contratti richiedono mesi


Poi ci sono i documenti da tradurre in malesiano


----------



## Mic (14 Giugno 2018)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Boh, mi sembra così improbabile che arrivi uno ed entri in una settimana, senza aver passato al setaccio tutti i conti. La due diligence e la stesura dei contratti richiedono mesi



Tu però stai dando per scontato che tutto ciò non sia iniziato mesi fa. 
Secondo me comunque sarà la maggioranza, ci sarà un reale cambio di proprietà.
Speriamo bene compagni miei.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan starebbe per diventare americano. Pronto un importante riassetto societario con Li pronto a cedere il club rossonero ad un americano. Trattative in corso e contatti anche nella giornata di oggi con Goldman Sachs a Milano.
> 
> Il nuovo azionista americano dovrebbe entrare inizialmente come socio di minoranza (per poi prendere la maggioranza) e verserà l'aumento di capitale da 32 milioni.
> 
> ...



Preghiamo...perchè di sto cinefake ne ho le scatole piene da mesi.


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky Calciomercato: oggi nuovi incontri. Yonghong Li ha offerte da malesi, arabi e americani. La decisione in tempi brevi. Li, ovviamente, sceglierà chi offrirà di più.*


Patetica rappresentazione di un nulla giornalistico. Una cessione quote di queste dimensioni, che richiederebbe normalmente mesi di due diligences societarie e/o contrattuali tra due psrti contrapposte e costituite, ridotta ai tempi instant di una asta a Sotheby's tra più offerenti, ai quali viene esposto in vendita un cimelio storico, dieci minuti e l'aggiudicazione in favore del più generoso, grazie signori e buona serata? Ma con chi crede di parlare ed a chi reputa di rivolgersi, Sky? Un mistero, o forse un *******.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (14 Giugno 2018)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Boh, mi sembra così improbabile che arrivi uno ed entri in una settimana, senza aver passato al setaccio tutti i conti. La due diligence e la stesura dei contratti richiedono mesi


Giusta osservazione...un investitore serio fa così...poi ci sono i Mister Li che comprano a scatola chiusa...da questo capiremo a chi finiremo in mano...


----------



## James45 (14 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Vendi agli arabi mangiariso



E Li rispose: "Fatti gli affali tuoi, mangiaspaghetti (che, oltletutto abbiamo inventato noi!)"


----------



## mil77 (14 Giugno 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Giusta osservazione...un investitore serio fa così...poi ci sono i Mister Li che comprano a scatola chiusa...da questo capiremo a chi finiremo in mano...



veramente Li ha fatto una due diligence durata diversi mesi affidandosi ai maggiori studi europei.


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Giusta osservazione...un investitore serio fa così...poi ci sono i Mister Li che comprano a scatola chiusa...da questo capiremo a chi finiremo in mano...


La prima manifestazione pubblica del consorzio di imprenditori cinesi interessati all'acquisizione del Milan, rappresentato da Salvatore Galatioto, tra cui vi è anche Yonghong Li ed il gruppo di imprese a lui legate, è del 14 aprile 2016, l'interesse a contrarre, con l'avvio di ben due due diligences, societaria e contrattuale, è del 10 maggio 2016, la stipulazione del preliminare è del 5 agosto 2016. Tempi e modalità di negoziazione standard per la prassi contrattualistica internazionale. Il valore di mercato, circa 550 milioni di euro, del market cap del Milan, oggetto del prezzo pagato da Li e dai suoi a Fininvest lo scorso anno, è stato appena confermato da Forbes qualche giorno fa. Il prezzo, a quanto pare, è dunque conforme ai valori di mercato, senza considerare che c'è chi, nei giorni scorsi, ha parlato di valori pari quasi al doppio di quell'importo (stima francamente più appropriata, ma è una mia opinione), e si faceva latore di soggetti interessati all'acquisto del club, che quel prezzo avrebbe convenientemente piuttosto interesse a svalutare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Patetica rappresentazione di un nulla giornalistico. Una cessione quote di queste dimensioni, che richiederebbe normalmente mesi di due diligences societarie e/o contrattuali tra due psrti contrapposte e costituite, ridotta ai tempi instant di una asta a Sotheby's tra più offerenti, ai quali viene esposto in vendita un cimelio storico, dieci minuti e l'aggiudicazione in favore del più generoso, grazie signori e buona serata? Ma con chi crede di parlare ed a chi reputa di rivolgersi, Sky? Un mistero, o forse un *******.



Avevo avvisato: occhio alle cantonate 

Comunque tra un po' sapremo tutto.


----------



## mil77 (14 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Avevo avvisato: occhio alle cantonate
> 
> Comunque tra un po' sapremo tutto.



x te il tra un po quant'è? prima o dopo la sentenza Uefa? x me dopo


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> x te il tra un po quant'è? prima o dopo la sentenza Uefa? x me dopo


Più probabile dopo, ma con documenti, come si dice, concludenti, nel fascicolo del procedimento pendente in Uefa.


----------

